# new born w/ club front legs



## paul5712 (Mar 21, 2014)

We have a 2 week old born with severe club front legs all 3 born needed BO-SE due to selenium deficiency the other 2 are ok now but the girl has a very hard time walking 
ANY HELP to get her walking normal ??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you mean by club front legs? Can you post a picture?


----------



## paul5712 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Pic of baby with club leg*


----------



## paul5712 (Mar 21, 2014)

we put a little pet shirt on to help keep her shoulders pulled in and wrapped her feet to help keep her from walking on the side of her hoof


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will probably need to put some type of brace on her leg. Also give her the oil out of a 400mg vitamin E pill.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with Karen. The vit E pill is a gel and you just cut the tip off and squirt it in their mouth. I think you give it twice a day


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, give vit E, brace the legs straight, so the weakness is supported for a week, don't put it on to tight, then re-check them, if they are still a bit weak re- brace them again for another weak


----------



## paul5712 (Mar 21, 2014)

what position would you put her legs in we tried braces to hold her legs in the right position and she fell over and couldn't get up


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I use to give my babies Cod Liver oil to help straighten their legs, but they were never that bad. 

What a sweet thing you have there.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, geez, her legs are worse than my bottle baby's. I have been bracing and cod liver oil, and vit e, and vit b, and everything. His aren't improving much and he is now 11 weeks old. If I had known when he was born how little he would improve, I would have put him down. Now I am attached to him and have a lot of time invested. Still trying, but may be a losing battle. 

I hope yours does well. Good luck.


----------



## paul5712 (Mar 21, 2014)

I know what you mean we have grown very close since she was born and its a sham to have to put her down


----------



## Angel (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't give up on her yet, my oldest daughter got a little buck from the auction, and his front legs were like that, she wrapped them with Coflex, she said that she wraps it kind of tight, not enough to cut off the circulation, but tight enough to give them the stability that they need, her little buck is doing much better and is moving around pretty well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Angel may have a good idea there, try that, but don't get it too tight.


----------



## jmsdvm (Apr 2, 2014)

If braced early they do well. Wrap with cast padding to protect, then gauze or vetrap. then brace with pvc pipe ( I've even used plastic cutlery) on the concave side. Pull pretty snug, always leave enough foot exposed to check that you haven't wrapped too tight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## paul5712 (Mar 21, 2014)

we had a brace on her legs for day in half and it seems to be working I picked up a formable brace that gets hard when you wet it and put it on tonight (fiberglass with padding that they use on people) we can leave this one on longer we'll see


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you ask a vet for an AD&E vitamin shot? As well as a BoSe shot? 
That will take care of any selenium deficiency, and vitamin D deficiency (rickets).
Splint his legs like other suggested. Let me see if I can find a picture if rickets in goat kids...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here it is.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

I am not able to advise, but I just have to say you are all so full of knowledge. So helpful to have this resource.


----------

